

My Experiment to Have More Meaningful Conversations - joyceepoop
http://neiljoglekar.com/experiment-meaningful-conversations/

======
kumarski
Neil,

I wonder if this really works...... it seems somewhat impractical, but I'm
willing to give it a shot.

~~~
njoglekar
I'm not saying it's going to work for everyone or anyone for that matter. It's
really just a reflection of how much I can gain / learn by getting opinions
from people that are already in my social circles. The problem is I just don't
engage them.

